# Which paint manufacturer makes the best paints?



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

I wanted to get everyone's opinion on what paint they like the best and why. We all get used to certain brands and love them because they work and we get comfortable. I would like to hear what other people use, how long they have used them and what they like and dislike about them.

I use Sherwin-Williams. I like that they have a product for almost every application, they have locations everywhere in Atlanta, and my sales rep is very knowledgable and helpful.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

All of the paint reps that I have talked with dont know JACK(ONLY BASICS),they are salesmen 1st:yes: they can quit anytime any company.it's rare that U find one that has hands on or actually used the products .i can make just about any coating look great and last a good long time it dont matter if it is cheap or expensive paint:blush:.


----------



## florin (May 17, 2008)

B.Moore is the best but also the most expensive so I rarely buy from them.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

They both have their products that are better in certain applications, all depends on what your doing.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Wall paints in general I would say BM. They put a lot into rheology package. The negative about them is cost.

The zero VOC category is tough because I haven't used many of them, but at this point I would say Mythic is a good can of paint. It had really nice scrub and a good finish. The negative about them is open time.

Sherwin Williams is nice all-around. Some of their specialty paints leave a bit to be desired though. The negative about them is dealing with their store personnel who seem to know very little just judging by my experience.

Aerosol and DTM = Rust-Oleum of course! :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Washable wall= B/M Regal
Ceiling= PPG Premium ceiling white
Trim= Muralo's Ultra
Best all around interior= S/W Super Paint
Best low end(interior) = (tie) PPG Speedhide or S/W Masterhide

The thing is that no one makes a best paint for every application (imho). So for us it gets down to whom gives us the best value. (service + price + product selection) In my area it's S/W and an independant PPG dealer in Annapolis. The Ben Moore franchises suck.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> Washable wall= B/M Regal
> 
> Trim= Muralo's Ultra


I 100% agree with your trim paint 
Disagree with your washable... are you talking flats? satins etc??


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

While we're on the topic, what about exterior stains. My rep, who has been good to me so far advised me to use Storm Stain over Cabot Pro.v.t. I went with it since the HO used it last time and was happy with it. Didn't really come to any conclusions about it since I was painting over the same color and the house was in good shape. But the next house is cedar shingles, dry as a bone. Was thinking of using pro.v.t. for its self-priming characteristics. Or does anyone have a better suggestion?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> While we're on the topic, what about exterior stains. My rep, who has been good to me so far advised me to use Storm Stain over Cabot Pro.v.t. I went with it since the HO used it last time and was happy with it. Didn't really come to any conclusions about it since I was painting over the same color and the house was in good shape. But the next house is cedar shingles, dry as a bone. Was thinking of using pro.v.t. for its self-priming characteristics. Or does anyone have a better suggestion?


Raw shingles or previously stained?


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I use Porter which is now owned by PPG.
SW here in Nashville sucks, the tint machines are different from one store to the next so you can't go to the nearest when you need more of the same color. But then I have never been a fan because their whites just don't cover well.


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

1234


----------



## Pete's Painting (Mar 5, 2008)

painttofish said:


> Raw shingles or previously stained?


 
The shingles were previously stained a few years ago. I'll be using a similiar shade of grey to cover the existing grey.


----------



## spectrum (Apr 27, 2007)

*Paul from Spectrum*

Just my option and preferences, for what's it worth........

_INTERIOR_

Trim : Muralo Ultra satin flow
Walls : California Products Super Scrub / Benjamin Moores AURA eggshell. _Valspar apparently makes a great, srubbable interior wall paint as well?_ 
Ceilings : Any flat latex, we use RWS or California flat

_EXTERIOR_ 

Trim ; California Products 2010 / Sikkens Rubbol acrylic/ AURA exterior\
Siding : same as above. 
Decks ; TWP oil. Sikkens SRD, Benjamin Moores Semi transp, Storm Stain oil stain.

* We add NBS 30 bug repellant to all our exterior paints and stains.
* We add M1 mildew preventative booster to all our exterior paints and stains. The manufacturers are stingy with these additives.

I think all Sherwin Williams paints are mediocre _at best_, and a leading consumer rating and research magazine has recently agreed with me. Sherwin Williams ratings were _dismall._ They are great at marketing and keeping their shareholders happy though.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

s.w. is overated, overpriced paint, years ago when I managed a Duron store in Virginia we all had copies of s.w. superpaint product data sheets from the early 90's, superpaint then had a solids content of around 43%, the current superpaint at that time (1998) had solids content of 39%. "NEED MORE PROFITS JUST ADD WATER" That should be s.w.'s slogan. Since I'm in Fla my favorite paint lines are MAB (Now owned by S.W., so is Duron) So I don't buy MAB anymore. I now use mostly Color Wheel Paints which is a fla company with about 30 stores. Their Optima line is what I prefer, it's their best line of paint.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

spectrum said:


> Just my option and preferences, for what's it worth........
> 
> _INTERIOR_
> 
> ...


You are so right about S.W. For the last couple of years their Duration coatings got rated DEAD LAST in Consumer Reports. This is their Best Paint (30-35$ a gallon), it got beat by many brands under 20$ a gallon.

I rag on S.W. alot but if their was a S.W. store in my area with a staff i could trust to get colors correct (They have a hard time matching their own colors from batch to batch) I would buy from them, I would buy mediocre paint at a ok price if the service was great and i could trust them to get my orders right everytime!!! But s.w. falls way short.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

patriotpainter said:


> if their was a S.W. store in my area with a staff i could trust to get colors correct (They have a hard time matching their own colors from batch to batch) I would buy from them, I would buy mediocre paint at a ok price if the service was great and i could trust them to get my orders right everytime!!! But s.w. falls way short.


my SW is exactly that. They fall short in no way.


----------



## bruce russell (Jul 14, 2008)

*Duration*

"When asked to identify the best exterior housepaint, building and painter contractors recommended Sherwinn Williams Duration exterior housepaint more than any other paint". Go figure, why the discrepencies?

Consumer research.com


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Interior = PPG Manor Hall Series

Exterior = PPG Timeless

Decks / Stained Siding / Log Homes = Sikkens Cetol / Rubbol (SRD, LOG & SIDING, DEK - they're all great)


I hate SW. Maybe it's not the product as much so as my local reps but I stick with PPG and Sikkens for EVERYTHING. They're products I know I can trust and I know my customers will be impressed with. At up to $75 per gallon, Sikkens isn't cheap but if you can explain the benefits to the client, they will pay extra 9 times out of ten. I may be higher priced then other contractors in the area but I sell the quality of the products we use and the application method to justify the difference. They would usually rather pay more now for a longer lasting finish.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

*The Paints...*

Hey Formulator...
(You'll like this...!)
We have a LOT of Rust-oleum at our store. The new Universal is some sweet stuff!

Paint: I LOVE the C2 line we have!
We noticed right away this stuff was different...it's HARD to clean off your hands!! TOP notch resins in this stuff...
We've HONESTLY had painters complain how hard it is to clean it off their hands:yes:!!!

Stains:
Hands-down...Sikkens.
We go through a TON of the stuff.
(I just got done shooting 12 Gallons of SRD Redwood #089 on my fence...:blink::blink:!)
Couple days ago, a guy comes in, grabs 2 FIVES of Log & Siding, and asked me to shake-'em.
(It was for a condo association)
$375 for each 5-gal pail....Uffda!
He says "Yeah, they just love the look of this stuff!"

Faron


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

_Valspar apparently makes a great, srubbable interior wall paint as well?_ 


Don't bet on it.:no:


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Faron79 said:


> Hey Formulator...
> (You'll like this...!)
> We have a LOT of Rust-oleum at our store. The new Universal is some sweet stuff!
> 
> ...


Who makes the C2?
When you say Rust-oleum, are you talking about their spray can paint?


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Pete's Painting said:


> The shingles were previously stained a few years ago. I'll be using a similiar shade of grey to cover the existing grey.


If there isn't a significant amount of tannin bleed you will probably be fine to go with straight PROVT 2 coats. I did my house two years ago (cedar shakes, very dry, semi trans or semi solid previously on there) with one heavy coat back brushed and it looks good. The southern exposure could use another coat because it soaked in so much, but it is locked on and I want to see what another season does before re-coating. Two coats and you should be good.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Bushdude said:


> Who makes the C2?
> When you say Rust-oleum, are you talking about their spray can paint?



Bushdude,

C2 is made by C2 its a premium paint that's been around for a little while now. There are 5 locations in the Chicago area I am aware of that carry. They have a nice color palette. The paint is good not great comparable to BM and price is a few bucks more.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Dmax Consulting said:


> I wanted to get everyone's opinion on what paint they like the best and why. We all get used to certain brands and love them because they work and we get comfortable. I would like to hear what other people use, how long they have used them and what they like and dislike about them.
> 
> I use Sherwin-Williams. I like that they have a product for almost every application, they have locations everywhere in Atlanta, and my sales rep is very knowledgable and helpful.


Paint is more than what is in the can. You need to have service, support, knowledge and guarantee from your supplier. Having confidence that your supplier has got your back is number one to me. I have had the best of paint fail and the supplier leaves me hanging. Vista Paint is the best as far as my area. They have gone above and beyond to take care of any issues I've had. They even took care of a situation when it wasn't even there product that failed. So when you ask that question there is more than just a coating that's in the answer.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

C2 is now made by California Paint in MA.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NACE said:


> C2 is now made by California Paint in MA.



since you said "now" what change from "before"? Was it made by someone else in a different location? 

Is CP just making it for them or is there a part ownership thing going on??


----------



## dvab (Mar 12, 2008)

It was made by Inslx prior and someone else before that. It's likely just a tolling arrangement.


----------



## mttoolguy (Oct 9, 2008)

How about Yenkin Majestic Professional line? It is a mfg. from Cokumbus Ohio. I did hear good things about their Diamondhard paint.
Thanks..mt


----------



## 12inchsash (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow.I never would have guessed so many votes for BM.
Personally i can't stand the stuff.I find it way to thick,drags like RuePaul,and is hard to touch up.It goes on very heavy and is hard to get it to lay down.Not to mention the cost and mediocre coverage.I thought only decorators picked this brand but i learn something new every day.Maybe I'm missing something?
To each his own i guess.
I find that every line has one or two really good products and the rest are meh.

When i painted my own house, i had to go to 5 different paint stores to get the products i wanted.
One made a better flat that didn't flash.One had a super tough latex melamine trim paint,one had a red base paint for some red walls,one had a easy to use no voc accent base for dark colors that covered and did not burnish easy..etc etc.

A whole line of paint being stellar?I have never seen it but I'm always willing to learn.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Call me eccentric i guess, but it really depends on what we're going to put it on. I think BM has the best interior wall paints and SW has the best exterior paints. ICI carries a nice dryfall product . 

Overall, SW gets my vote. Their paint may not be the "best" but I preach it like it is simply for the convenience and overall spectrum of applications the cater to. And it IS good, AMIRITE??


----------



## heathr (Dec 9, 2008)

*Roy Heath Painting*

I've been using Sherwin Williams for awhile(25 years)-They have paints for any occasions-They(where I Live) will work with you untill you're happy- I tell them when matching colors, you got to please me on color matching ,-not yourself- because ,i got to please the customer- If I'm notplease, then the customer is not- get-it- Roy


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like ICI for Exterior (Fortis) Interior is a ICI also, If it is cheap I am after, I can get the top of the line flat for the cost of entry level paint from KWAL. SW is over rated on most of their stuff, but has some good stuff too, their industrial is right up there with Devoe, and (like Devoe better  ) and their E-Barrier is an awesome product too!


----------



## new painter (Nov 6, 2008)

We have used Kelly-Moore Paints, Sherwin-Williams Paints, PPG Paints and Benjamin Moore Paints. Our favorite products are:

New Construction
Exterior 
Siding & Trim: BM Super Spec Low Luster
Stain wood: Cabot
Metal: BM D.T.M.

Interior
Walls & Ceilings: BM Super Spec Eggshell
Trim: BM Satin Impervo
Stain: SW BAC Wiping Stain

We use these products only for our new construction projects. For our repaint projects we use Aura Paint.


----------



## jstabbs (Dec 11, 2008)

*Good, Better, BEHR*

Behr paint is by far the highest quality paint on the market. Its availible at The Home Depot and is priced much lower than "Premium" paints at the paint stores. Check out Consumer Reports and see for yourself. Behr was also awarded the J.D. Power and Associates award for Interior Paint in 2008.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

jstabbs said:


> Behr paint is by far the highest quality paint on the market. Its availible at The Home Depot and is priced much lower than "Premium" paints at the paint stores. Check out Consumer Reports and see for yourself. Behr was also awarded the J.D. Power and Associates award for Interior Paint in 2008.


 
:jester::jester::stupid::jester::jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jstabbs said:


> Behr paint is by far the highest quality paint on the market. Its availible at The Home Depot and is priced much lower than "Premium" paints at the paint stores. Check out Consumer Reports and see for yourself. Behr was also awarded the J.D. Power and Associates award for Interior Paint in 2008.


 
OK now ...did Timhag pull a johnthepainter


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> OK now ...did Timhag pull a johnthepainter



:lol:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> OK now ...did Timhag pull a johnthepainter


Real cute pal


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

I make the best paint. 

You can close the topic now.

:jester::jester::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## slapiton (Jul 28, 2007)

I have used all different kinds of paint and I will say Behr is the worst paint I ever tried.Porter is too high and the reps at my local store can't match their own colors. Ferrell Calhoun is ok but I don't like the owner.The paint department has no knowledge of anything at Lowes. Local hardware store has some DoitBest which is not bad, but a little pricey. I have a really good relationship with my local SW and that is where I get everything. He has always been able to match everything I take to him.Don't listen to consumers report, it is just that. Consumers that paint maybe once a year.Consumers report also says that DutchBoy at Wal Mart is rated higher than Duration. By the way SW makes DutchBoy.
I use:
Ceiling- CHB
Walls - Promar 200 Low-Sheen
Trim - Cashmere Medium Lustre


----------



## PaintPro2000 (Jul 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> _Valspar apparently makes a great, srubbable interior wall paint as well?_
> 
> 
> Don't bet on it.:no:


 

I have used many Valspar products including their Ultra Premium and new Pro2000 line of paint. They both performed very well for me on a recent 2400 sq ft. renovation project. Have you had a problem with Valspar before? Just Wondering.


----------



## MR.X (Mar 9, 2009)

lol...someone needs to reread a SW product data sheet on super paint.....http://www.paintdocs.com/webmsds/webPDF.jsp?SITEID=STORECAT&prodno=640512877&doctype=PDS&lang=E...
as for consumer reports,i find it intersting too they put dutchboy before any SW product when SW owns and makes dutchboy...but like ive said before its all what you like and such..


----------

